# How good a shot ARE you?



## Marshman (Jul 24, 2008)

OK, I got to thinking, (yeah I know that is dangerous) reading the thread on head shots. My question is - How good of a shot do you think you are?

A couple Alaskan camps I have seen have a test, since you can't hunt the day you fly. On your arrival day, you go check your zero. After that, the guide hangs a paper plate on a tree, about 100 yards, walks back, with you and says ok "there is your bear, shoot it in 15 seconds". Most guys are still puffing out of breath, fumble for shells, hurry up and miss offhand at 100 yards. It is a chance for the guide to evaluate the hunter under stress, after all everyone is watching, and a chance for the hunter to gain a bit of humility, a learning moment.

I have attended a sportsman's shooting class, and take clients there alot. Most of day one is spent getting guns to hit paper, at less than 3 MOA. A LOT of guns, never ever will shoot 1 MOA, some combos not under 5 MOA. And it ain't the guy always, we switch shooters sometimes just to be sure. Point is, these guys show up, knowing this is a shooting class, with a hunting gun, that won't shoot tight groups. How many guys at YOUR lease, think they have a tight gun, that could not hit that paper plate in Alaska, even from a bench? One shot, one try.

Where is your limit? Is it 100 yards? or more? What limits you, position, wind, visibility, rain? Is it longer for pigs, shorter for deer? Do you have a rangefinder always at hand to eliminate that variable?

I did like very much Mr. Jammers question on that other thread - what is " your windage, drop etc at this range", " if you don't have it instantly, you should not shoot that shot", the dude was right on. FYI, I have too many guns to keep it straight, it's printed and taped on my stock on my 3 primary guns. 

So what is your limit, how far, under what conditions, are you thinking it's an ethical shot?

MM


----------



## Syncerus (Oct 18, 2005)

I shot repeatedly at over 200 in Africa off of sticks. With the wind, it was very difficult sometimes. The biggest problem is controlling one's breathing when one shows up out-of-shape in hunting camp.

I found the experience very humbling.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

I am very good at 100 yds.....The combination I shoot will hold .5 MOA at 100 consistantly...thats 5 three shot groups...barrel cool between groups... with an average .5 MOA....with that being said that is all that I am good for....I dont make 200 yd shots.....the leases that I have been on in the last 20 yrs have never had a shot more than 150 yds and there is no need to site in for that with zero at 100 yrds.
The pie plate at 100 yrds under a little duress would be a lot different....I dont keep my shells and gun in the same place.....with both available.....a tree to help hold steady or a sit down area...or prone....dead plate.....And I am not tring to bragg but I have two different guns that will do the same......my weapon of choice is a .270 Winchester featherweight...second is a .264 Winchester Magnum....both Mod 70 
I practice alot at 100 yds and consistantly shoot good groups...it takes practice


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

My best shot on a deer was 425 paces, but that was a few years ago. So as the song goes, I'm not as good as I once was, but I'm as good once as I ever was. With that said, and everything is right and I feel the shot, I'd do that 425 paces again.


----------



## TXSTDU (Feb 2, 2009)

I constantly try ad pus my boundaries. You never know when that lifetime animal will walk out and I want to be able to always take a clean humane shot


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

best shot- 295 yards on a bull elk with a savage 300 model 99. Second best 190 yards on a whitetail (same gun). both were with a solid brace though. I practice at 100 yards consistently though including unsupported when I can.


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Interesting topic and poll. While not a pure "shooter" meaning that I spend lots of time at the range and can dope all the loads I shoot; I shoot my rifle, at range with my hunting cartridges several times in any given year. I shoot at 100 yards, and I shoot at 200 plus. 

Where I hunt things are wide open. I saw lots of bucks this year in the 400 - 700 yard range. I killed a doe with a heart shot at 325, the lung/heart shot is what I prefer to take. I also stalked to within 230 yards of a really nice ten that offered me a neck shot only. I had a rest in a small tree and felt good about the shot, but didn't have a rangefinder and wasn't CERTAIN of the range, thinking it was further I held off.

I also killed a pig offhand at 275. Given ideal conditions (no wind, broadside shot on a standing animal) I would push my .270 win with 130 grain Nosler ballistic tips out to 400. I've taken practice shots at that range.


----------



## John Galt (Aug 6, 2006)

Marshman said:


> *I have attended a sportsman's shooting class, and take clients there alot*. Most of day one is spent getting guns to hit paper, at less than 3 MOA. A LOT of guns, never ever will shoot 1 MOA, some combos not under 5 MOA. And it ain't the guy always, we switch shooters sometimes just to be sure. Point is, these guys show up, knowing this is a shooting class, with a hunting gun, that won't shoot tight groups. How many guys at YOUR lease, think they have a tight gun, that could not hit that paper plate in Alaska, even from a bench? One shot, one try.


Can you post up the details on that class? I can shoot out to 100 yards pretty reliably, especially from a blind, but I've been thinking Colorado Elk Hunt for a while and would like the confidence to tag 'em out a little further.


----------



## zrexpilot (Jun 14, 2007)

I am pretty darn good, hell my kids made kills at a tad over 200 yds when they were around 9 years old. A little coaching and a solid rest and everyone can do it. 200yds is a chip shot on deer with a good rest. I never shoot ofhand, that is tuff


----------



## asolde (May 22, 2004)

I practice at a 100 yds all the time at least once a week. I shoot at 200 yds and 300 yds every now and then. On the bench all bagged up I am a good shot up to 300 yds. When I am out in the field aiming at game I am looking for a rest. I think I'm a pretty good shot however I pulled a bad shot on a doe this last season and I missed a doe. Both were at a 100yds with my gun resting on the window sill.


----------



## SHURSHOT270 (Dec 28, 2007)

ok I lied a little bit i'm comfortable out to 250 but i need a good rest and to be comfortable. 100 yds, no prob.


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

I am consistent out to about 250. I have made longer. I have also found that some of the about 300 yard were more like 225 to 250 steps when I walked them out. That said give me something around 100 yards then I become a machine.


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR (Nov 19, 2008)

:smile:

I get lucky on occasion. 

I've shot game (does) twice this year. Both times were offhand in the same morning, while still-hunting through swamp bottom untill deer flushed. The first stopped for a second at about 120 yrds, giving me a shot through a 2" hole in the foliage. The second was in a herd that jumped and crossed left to right about 80 yrds. away. One stopped broadside, and had her neck and the front third of her shoulder exposed.

The best bench groups from my go-to rig have been < .1 for 6 shot 100 yrd groups. I can't always shoot as well as the gun though.


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

I consider myself a good shot. But I practice. I use to practice a lot. The last few years I have not had the time I'd like for practice but that's the way it goes. I'll try any shot I think I can make - effectively. I will say that I've never shot at anything that was walking around with a "paper plate" nailed to it







.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Personally, I prefer my shots at 15-25 yards with feed down over the decoys. I would not consider a shot over 50.


----------



## Marshman (Jul 24, 2008)

The ranch that has the shooting class is in the Hill Country, PM me for details. It is NOT a long distance shooting class. They will help get you confident of your limits and teach you how to analyze the conditions and improve your techinques.

When we started, I HATED the prone position. Now, it is my best friend. Actually I like sitting with sticks as well, I am good just as far. Biggest thing is now I can analyze the shot, call the wind and squeeze with confidence as to where the round is going. Before, yes I made a few long shots, now I either make them or get closer.

Ranging is another thing. I am usually very good at it. But, at ranges beyond 300 yards, miss it by 50 yards, and you have muffed the shot. Same with wind, the more you shoot, the more humble you ought to become, because you know how lucky some of your earlier hits were. We were calling wind for a group of shooters recently, two spotters. We each called the same hold, but in opposite directions, the wind was that strange. Turns out we were both wrong, 15-20 mph and no drift. The wind was right to left for part of the range and left to right the rest of the way. Now, if that was game and not steel, how you gonna justify a shot at it? OK maybe pigs, but not much else.

By the way Capn, me too, but you take what you can.

MM


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Syncerus said:


> I shot repeatedly at over 200 in Africa off of sticks. With the wind, it was very difficult sometimes. The biggest problem is controlling one's breathing when one shows up out-of-shape in hunting camp.
> 
> I found the experience very humbling.


Ever notice how the PH wil tell you stories about all the other guys he hunted with, but somehow make you feel like he would not mention your missteps?

Or you could have one who thinks that telling another PH the story in Afrikaans will keep you from figuring out what he is saying (with gestures and all?).

I had a loose scope mount that caused serious issues for several days before we diagnosed it. Try hitting a running Kudu multiple times with your scope way the heck off!

What I enjoyed the most in Africa was the stalk, getting close. Maybe that proves I am a bad shot but it makes the hunt for me.


----------



## Pocboy (Aug 12, 2004)

When I was a kid I can't tell you how many "bricks" of .22's I shot at the family place in Victoria. My cousins and I would have contests to see who could shoot the best and I usually won. Several years later when I was in basic training I shot 40 out of 40 in my first qualification on the M16. I would have answered this question differently then than now since I don't shoot nearly as much now. I need to get the 'ol Marlin out and take my girls out to victoria and go through a brick or two some time soon. I deer hunt with a .243 and don't feel comfortable taking a shot past 200 yds, even though I know it can do it.


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

I would say 100 hards off hand no problem. I feel real comfortable to 250. Anything over that I would like my ballistic chart for reference. I usually bring my targets that i sighted in last with me in the case just for reference before I go out. I have really not hunted on many places that gave me opportunities for very long shots. 

I would say wind would be my greates limiting factor. 

Best shots with rifle:
7mag tad over 400 on a whitetail buck.
270WSM 456 yards on a Turkey. (buddy ranged it afterwords)

Story about the Turkey, is that they were on a WHeat field and My friend that owns the ranch said we have been shooting at things out there all time, and not hit. I said that is pretty dern far for a turkey but I will try my best. First shot DRT. I really gained confidence in that gun that day. Trigger pull is still a bit rough.

I would say the confidence in the GUN you shoot is a Very big factor, at least for me it has been.


----------



## BIGCAT Texas (Jan 29, 2009)

I have never really shot offhand, had some very quick opportunities in the past, but they were just too quick to judge my surrondings and take an accurate shot. I certainly haven't practiced much offhand shooting with the rifle.....something to do maybe ?

I zero my rifles in at 200 yards. I know I am dead on at 200 (1/2"or1" high at 100) all the time with any of my rifles. And with a rest I really feel very solid up to 200-250.....100 no problem.

Things have change over time....older guys should have more credit for the longer shots back then....now we have
Rangefinders
Excellent optics that are more affordable
Excellent ammunition that is more expensive

With the abiliity to take the guessing out of the distance we are able to make a more accurate shot becuase you are not esitmating. And with the incredible optics these days you can see forever. I think these are huge factors in the decision to take the shot.....hell some of the optics make a 300 yard shot look like it is 50yards away.

But offhand walking, stopping, estimating distance and pulling up to shoot....100max 75 better! And I would want to be using one of my rifles that have the optics above the open sites. You can almost do a better job with an open site when you really need to shoot fast inside of 100yards (unless your in open country). I always try to keep a couple of rifles (35rem or 30/30) that have plenty of knockdown within 100 yards and have the open site under the scope as mentioned above. Especially for walking in thick woods or pushing deer. Texas has a lot of open country and in other states you are dealling with much thicker cover, rougher terrain, weather to cloud our site (fog, snow, rain), etc etc....nice to have the back up vision below.


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

The longest shot I have made was on a target was 700 yards but it took a couple shots to compensate for wind 15mph from 3 o'clock.

Longest was a deer on a dead calm morning 500 yards with a custom built 270 from a stand.

Anything that goes in the field with me or the wife have bi-pods on them now. Neither of us hunt from blind/stands very often so we are on the ground most of the time. 

I missed a shot a couple weeks ago on a hog becasue I had not shot one of our AR's at distance. I was using the wifes AR-15 in 7.62x39 and took a shot at 230 yards (steps). The wife was so sure I made the hit she kept telling me "you don't miss, I know you hit it" so we looked for the thing for two hours and never found a speck of blood.

I checked the gun the next day and the little round drops 11" at that range with a 100 yard zero...so it was my bad for either not checking the gun or running the cartiage though a bullet drop chart/program.


----------



## dwhite (Jul 11, 2007)

Feel comfortable free handing it to a 100 yards.
As far as having a rest goes i will shoot to 400 if need be, under the right conditions. If i praticed out farther than that then i would feel comfortable going farther. My thoughts are never shoot further than you practice, ever. Hardly ever shoot anything under 150. My feeders arent within 150 yards of any of the places that i hunt. If its windy, 25+mph, i prolly wouldnt go past 250 or so.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

I LOVE THIS THREAD!

Man you passed some good info here. I sent you some green.
Dope cards on your rifle stock are the only way to remember all the dope.
Knowing your Maximum Point Blank Range is also a goody.

I will shoot out to 350 yards with little or no crosswind. I shoot at different ranges from 100 to 400 prior to season starting. Loads of hunters should also learn to estimate range or keep a rangefinder close by.
I have seen lots of guys shoot under or over a deer because they miss guessed the range ( I have done it too) or they trying to get there rifle to do something it wasn't designed to do.

Jim


----------



## Marshman (Jul 24, 2008)

Tell you one thing I have learned. Shooting from inside a blind is the toughest thing to do well other than offhand. And most of us think that inside a blind is the most solid rest you can have. I have bipods on most of my guns too, find that leaning hard in to it against the window sill helps, along with bagging up, a chair under the chicken wing, a board across the blind, using the other chair as a support. Still, nothing beats prone for rock solid. Sitting with short sticks is good for me, and helps a lot in grass and brush.

It is helpful, that at 200+ yards, game is much less nervous, you have more time than at 75 yards. But it does take practice, as noted above, years ago in Basic Training, counts for learning the techniques, but not as practice.

MM


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

Anyone claiming to have the ability to shoot accurately (90% +) in any position "including freehand" at 250 yards in an exceptional shooter or aint telling the truth. Somone having the ability to do it ay 100 yards is darn good. Shooting from a rest is a whole different ball game and alot easier than "any position".


----------



## d hop (Aug 12, 2004)

Growing up and hunting in S. Texas I've found that anything over 200 yards is rare. With that said, I do not attempt off hand shots. Give me a steady rest, it's dead.


----------



## wedington (Dec 19, 2007)

Best shot I ever made was about 450 yards on a whitetail that was on a dead run we had spooked while feeding cattle. I just saw horns, told my dad to stop, threw up the gun and rolled that sucker up. Perfect shot I might add. There MIGHT have been some luck involved on that one.

But I am a machine, I have numerous kills over 300 yards.


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

Any shot over 125 or 150 IMO is unethical and inhumane(I understand that they may be the only shot that is presented on a safari hunt or elk hunt I would just be confident that you could make it, but whitetail deer?? you can bring them in closer)... this "oh, why not?" or "I took a chance" or "I might get lucky" attitude is completely irresponsible! With that being said, my coach who used to teach an urban sniper class, has helped me push my 7 mag out to 700 yards on the range. Anyone can hunt however they want though, just my 2 cents!


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

With no rear sight on my rifle and no rifling 60 yards tops


----------



## Cowboygunsmith45 (Nov 26, 2006)

I have a witness for this one!! My best shot was at PSC Gun Club, a Cigarette Butt at 200yds off a bench with my weatherby vanguard .233 with a 3x9 40 bushnell { i won this gun in the manvel loins club gun raffle}I shoot 55gr Hornady VMax and this gun loves it!!!!!


----------



## srmtphillips (Oct 3, 2007)

Dpends on which gun/caliber I am shooting. I have a Sako in a .22-250 that at 100 yards I can shoot through the same hole or at least touch the same hole. I am not quite as good with my Remington 700 .270, but still shoot 1" or so groups with it. My .243 Ruger 77 I can have holes touching as well. Best shot was a pig free handed at just under 200 yards running and shot it with my .270 just behing the shoulder. Didnt mess up a bit of meat! Lucky shot I know, but I'll take luck sometimes! Sometimes no time to think is best!


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

The best shot I ever made was about four yrs ago...we were at camp and saw a lesser Canadian flying over the field down towards the creek that ran in the property.....A buddy of mine said "I bet you cant hit that goose" I replied that it would not be a problem and asked if would care to wager a little....He agreed and the bet was on......I figured that this goose was lit about 200 yds off and set up for that shot across the hood of my pickup with a coat as a rest.....About the time I was going to fire my buddy chimes in and states that the shot ha dot be a head shot or the meat would not be any good....I says ...ok still a bet....I fired once and the goose dropped like a rock.....190 steps later we found the goose with the top of his head gone.....Great shot.....I have a pic but it is from my old film camera....maybe I will take a pic later


----------



## BigGarwood (Oct 13, 2008)

Best shots to date: Ringbill in the head, 150 yds, free standing .22 cal. Doe, 400 yds, in the neck while running, free standing. Snow goose, appx 100-120 yds in flight, win xpert 3.5 in BB


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

I shot a squirrel out of a tree with a slingshot running, shot a dikfir in the head with a Daisy Red Ryder at 150 yards, and shot the finger at Ozzie at 100 yards at Ozfest 2001


----------



## garrettryan (Oct 11, 2004)

Great shootin B4B my best is a wasp at 5 feet with a Red Rider.. Free handed.. no scope.. it had landed.. but it was a life or sting situation.. lucky for me I made the shot.. not sure I still could now that I am older.. I would probably just play reeeeall still..


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

I just took a shot....................40 Creek


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

*Really???*

LOL!!!

Obviously, some folks voting in this poll don't know how far 250 yards really is. 

I've shot deer out to 400 yds on two different occasions. And am pretty comfortable out to 250-300 under ideal conditions. But, 250 yards, *any weather, any conditions*??? 48 out of 122 responses??? REALLY??? :rotfl:


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Wow, this thread has degraded to "hunters" bragging about illegally poaching migratory waterfowl with rifles. Unreal.


----------



## fisher__man (Jan 13, 2006)

I have to admit that I checked the 250 and should have taken the 100. Off hand 100 but not past 150. with a rest I feel good with my 7mm out to 400 just bc I have shot the gun alot and know the balistics out to 500. most of my other guns I would take a 250yd shoot with a rest any day but not any farther. So u can take one 250 away and add one 100yard.


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

Every one need to go American shooting center try to shoot the 300 yard range. You have to put 5 rounds in a 5 inch circle to shoot the 500 yard range. Me and my shooting budy have done it its a blast . Were shooting 308 match guns 168 gr ammo match


----------



## Cable Slinger (Jul 8, 2008)

*great shots*

Wow, some of these shots seem amazing.......As the shooter knows, when you make a shot like this.... you feel invincible. I shot a caribou at a touch under 400 yds with a 7 mag. It was far enough that i had enough time to look up and watch the bullet hit. Pink mist blew out the back.... it was an unreal feeling..... Im not bragging cause there are tons of better shots but everyone should try a really difficult shot just to know what you are capable of.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

For shots at game I think you should limit yourself to what your have a high degree of confidence you can make. For other shooting, have at it so long as it is safe.


----------



## Syncerus (Oct 18, 2005)

The irony, of course, is that we hunters are very much like drivers: have you ever met someone who knew he was a lousy driver and admitted it?

Yet look at your morning commute.


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

One of the common mistakes to hunters is they only shoot in hunting season I hunt but_ also enjoy going to the range and sharping my skills for longer shots_


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

It depends on the situation -- rest/no rest-- off hand -- I am good to about 200 with my 308. If I have a rest I am good to over 400 with my 300 wion mag loaded 1/2 grain o'er max and no dent in the primer  What do I head shoot deer at 100 or less what would I heart shoot a deer/pig/elk at 400 if I had the 300. I was taught early on that punching holes in paper is WAAAAY different the puching holes in flesh and if you dont know the ballisitcs or are not 100% you can make the shot dont take it. 
If we get past 200 I am not confident I can make the shot 100% I wont shoot unless I have a rest.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

I consider myself a horrible shot. Now with a low power scope, I think I am a better shot, but crank up the power, and the hairs dance. Throw in some coffee and a lack of patience. 

Two weeks ago, I was shooting an AR off a bipod doing load development. Thought it looked decent. Then I switched to a .308 off a hard rest so that I was not supporting the weapon at all, and the load development looked a bunch better. Apples and oranges, but still, its a indication of the tons of room I have for improvement. Tons. 

Hunting, the range estimation kills me. Everything at 6 power looks either way the heck out there or 75 yards.


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

I try to stay with 10 power scope as you crank up the power things start to change heart rate excitement buck fever lots more. and yall are right we do shoot off a rest
but if i can will shoot every time off a rest hunting


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

BEER4BAIT,

When I read the post below, I hurriedly read the posts after to see who was going to ask about that animanl you shot it in the head with your Red Ryder. Obviously no one out there wants to know what's a dikfir. I don't think anyone is going to fall for it, so you need to tell us "what's a dikfir?""

LOL

By the way I love your fusil outfit. Who did you get to make your lefty for you? Mine is in .20 gauge made by one of AMM friends in New Mexico, and you're right- about 50-60 yards is it with a patched round ball and no rifling.

By the way probably the best offhand shooters I have seen are the black powder cartridge silhouette guys. They shoot offhand at chicken silhouettes at 200 yards, and there are some of those guys who can occasionally run all 10. And that's with peep sights- no optics, and 1200 fps muzzle velocities. That's good shooting.

THE JAMMER


BEER4BAIT said:


> I shot a squirrel out of a tree with a slingshot running, shot a dikfir in the head with a Daisy Red Ryder at 150 yards, and shot the finger at Ozzie at 100 yards at Ozfest 2001


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

to pee with


----------



## Vee3 (Mar 15, 2005)

It's all in the breathing, I think. I've not hunted any big game at long ranges, but I have popped a couple of deer at 300 yards with my Sprinfield '03 30/06 with Williams peeps. It's a magic rifle, I think. I don't know the actual drop, I've always put the sight where it feels right and pull the trigger. It's not scientific by a looooong way, just experience, I guess. On paper, that gun will keep everything in the black at 200 yards (where she's sighted in). 

I recently got me an AR and stuck an ACOG 4x on it. Got her sighted in at 100 yards and, using the BDC marks in the reticle, she's breaking clays out to 400 yards. I can't judge the wind, though, that throws me off. I need more practice!


----------



## Tommy2000 (Mar 23, 2008)

I will never go hungry and that's all I have to say.


----------



## Marshman (Jul 24, 2008)

Speaking of shooting silhouettes, I enjoy that a lot more than punching paper. At the longer ranges, hearing the boom from the gun, the rushing sound from the round, and the CLANG, is so much fun. Watching the thing thru the glass, you gain an appreciation of the distance and time involved.

Spotting for others thru the scope is also very "enlightening", watching the arc of the bullet and the mirage effect. 

The best thing for me, is the stress of being watched by a dozen folks. The repetion of that has helped me get calm on game a lot faster, it like Ok yeah, get flat, breathe, sight pic and squeeze. It is not just the trigger practice, that is important too, it is adjusting to out side influences that take away from the shot.

A real smart guy told me once " the good gun shoots in the same place every time. It is what we do to it in our hands that screws everything up". Wow, was that ever an AHA moment.....

MM


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

Tommy2000 said:


> I will never go hungry and that's all I have to say.


That is what I was thinking, if the venison in the freezer could talk.......

or the mounts on my wall......:dance:

I got lucky on a 300 yrd shot on a doe one time, hit her in the neck, it was funny b/c I was aiming for her shoulder, did not realize it was that far until I ranged it. Most of my shots are 125 yrds or less, bow hunting 20 yrds or less. rubber band and spit ball...about 1 foot.h:


----------



## brazman (Aug 22, 2006)

Only shot one deer, at the first and only deer hunt of my life last Thanksgiving. First shot out of a Marlin 336 .30-30 I had borrowed the day before, broke the spine just in front of the back legs at 100 yards, freehand, DRT.
Only shot one hog, first and only group of hogs I've ever encountered, stalked to within 20 yards, shot in the shoulder, DRT. I'm getting a late start in hunting stuff that doesn't fly.

In high school, with a 20 ga pump, I could hit a clay pigeon , then take the two biggest pieces out too before anything hit the ground. Did that over a dozen times.

Best shot of my life, a rabbit running in an arc from left to right, hit it in the back of the head with a rock at 30 yards  Basically just threw a rock, and that little rascal ran directly under where the rock was about to land. Stumbled, went down, shook it's head, kept on runnin'. Three witnesses.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

When I was a kid...Bill Stone of Lake Houston Outboard was our next door neighbor and as such...he liked me! He gave me a lever action 22 Winchester and all the bullets I'll ever shoot! 

One day, while my best friend...a catholic my age...and myself were skirting the fringes of one of the right-of-ways on one of the local game reserves out by El Dorado Golf course he spotted a piliated woodpecker about 400 yards out! I could hear it do it's squeel and yell...but couldn't see it! Finally....from the fringes of the woods, I saw it! I layed the barrel on my knee and entered the zone...knowing full well there is NO way I can do that with a 22.

When I squeezed off...of course...the world went into slow motion and though it seemed like minutes, when actually it was only seconds...........the pileated screached again....then again.....and some while later....that sucker made the same noise AGAIN!

Apparently....I had missed!?!?!?!?!? WT?



:smile:


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Harbormaster said:


> .............. he spotted a piliated woodpecker about 400 yards out! I could hear it do it's squeel and yell...but couldn't see it! Finally....from the fringes of the woods, I saw it! I layed the barrel on my knee and entered the zone...knowing full well there is NO way I can do that with a 22.
> 
> When I squeezed off...of course...the world went into slow motion and though it seemed like minutes, when actually it was only seconds...........the pileated screached again....then again.....and some while later....that sucker made the same noise AGAIN!
> 
> Apparently....I had missed!?!?!?!?!? WT?


I'm calling BS









No born and raised Texas boy could have missed that shot if he was truly "in the zone."


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

I always like to think I was a good shot. In reality as a marksman, I really suck. However, I always find myself getting in the kill zone when trying to harvest an animal. I believe it is due to I have more concentration in a true life and death situation vs target practice. 

But thats just me...


----------



## ToolMan (May 31, 2004)

This Guy is a pretty good shot. 



ToolMan


----------



## monster (Apr 11, 2008)

I am pleasantly surprised with the honesty here. I expected over 50% to call themselves a sniper.


----------



## Marshman (Jul 24, 2008)

Monster Man, I agree with you. I do think though, most folks WAY over estimate their ability. When I wrote the poll, when I meant any weather, any position, I don't think most folks really have made an offhand shot at 250+ yards, with 15 mph cross wind. Apparently, either I was wrong,or they are not sure how far 250 yards is......I know I hang out with some shooters, and unless they could get prone or real solid, that shot is not a 90% confidence level.

Some of you have asked me about that shooting class, PM me and we might be able to get a TTMB hunting group up for a discounted price. I am in, of course.

MM


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

This is kind of like asking a man how ... um ... "tall" he is ...


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

TXPalerider said:


> I'm calling BS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't...that sucker folded and dropped like a sack of rocks! Plucked him and fed him to my *****!


----------



## jamesgreeson (Jan 31, 2006)

Greenwood gun club has a 600yd range.Meet me there and i'll break clays at that range all day long!


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

Two long shots on game...Witness Dr. Carlos Vela of Laredo...600 years on a bull elk...Sako 30.06...165 gr Nolser bt....
#2nd...witness terry Farmer of Spring, Texas...700 yards on a whote tail buck, Kinippa, Texas 1978...7mm Weatherby Mag...

This was a sport sot on a jack rabbit, Enchinal, Texas, 1,100 yards.....338 Win mag. 225 grain Speer...red mist!


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Off hand shots for me are out since..well I'm missing my left hand I guess it would be an "off stump" shot:wink:

Give me a rest and I'm pretty good... 300+ yard shot on a whitetail with a 30-06, and 265 yard (heart shot) on a Blackbuck with a 22-250. Giving hogs the old "third eye" when there out 200-300 yards is challenging. 

For me the most important thing is a good rest, it removes one thing out of the "things that cause you to miss column", I had all my triggers worked on so "no jerking" required so remove that too, breathing and the animal standing still are basically the only things left.:biggrin:


----------



## Vee3 (Mar 15, 2005)

Marshman said:


> Monster Man, I agree with you. I do think though, most folks WAY over estimate their ability. When I wrote the poll, when I meant any weather, any position, I don't think most folks really have made an offhand shot at 250+ yards, with 15 mph cross wind. Apparently, either I was wrong,or they are not sure how far 250 yards is......I know I hang out with some shooters, and unless they could get prone or real solid, that shot is not a 90% confidence level.
> 
> Some of you have asked me about that shooting class, PM me and we might be able to get a TTMB hunting group up for a discounted price. I am in, of course.
> 
> MM


Yes, 250 is a long way. A friend of mine has 3 berms at 100, 200, & 300 yards. Not too long ago he had a shoot at his place (I was bummed that I couldn't make it sad4sm). They set out orange clays on all the berms as targets. None on the 300 yard berm were busted, he said. They tore up the 100 & 200 though!!


----------



## rost496 (Jun 29, 2007)

Most folks have no business past 100-150 IMHO. Most don't have a clue what the wind does at 300 yards. They are worried about the drop, while its the controllable issue, the wind takes knowledge and experience.....

I'm good to way on out there, depending on conditions and positions.... I've made head shots past 500 and had to take body shots at under 50 just depending.

My bottom line, 300 is workable in almost any condition given a rest. If rest and no wind, then range can stretch way on out, my far so far is 802 on a caribou.

But I've shot more than a lot of folks and was nationally ranked with irons at one point....IE Iv'e put in the time.

Jeff


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

BEER4BAIT said:


> to pee with


ROTFFLMMFAO


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

If I am shooting my 700 Police in 308 with 168 match ammo I feel very good out to 250. With my WBY Vangaurd in 300WBY Mag I feel good out to 250. The rest of my rifles I wont take a shot over 200 on a deer. Never think you cant miss, I have shot and shot and practiced my whole life, and I missed a deer this year. It was the first shot I have missed while hunting in 6 years. The range was 50 yards. The reason I missed, I clipped a guide wire from a power pole on a cleared electric easement. I saw it in my scope but I thought I was 2 inches left of the wire, but those wires run on an angle to the ground. Lesson Learned. Just nicked the side of the cable, the 168 grain hollow-point exploded and the shrapnel shot up a dust cloud around the buck I hunted so hard for all year. Clean miss, I still get cam pics of him. I swear when he ran off I think he shot me the finger. He looked right at me, stared a second, then ran off as the dust settled. I hunted hours and hours for that shot and I blew it!


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

WOW!!! Almost 50% of the respondents are comfortable out to 250 yards, any weather, any position. *Off hand at 250 yards*. I'm impressed. It doesn't bother me at all to say *I AM NOT THAT GOOD*. There is no way I would take an offhand shot at a deer sized animal at 250 yards. But that's just me.

THE "MY HAT'S OFF TO YA" JAMMER


----------



## Marshman (Jul 24, 2008)

Jammer my man, I got a 100 bucks most of 'em can't hit 1 12" target at 250 off hand. In Calm Weather......

and 12" is a bit larger than what most consider the kill zone on a whitetail. Generally accepted to be 9" or so.

Think there would be many takers? There might be a couple lucky shots, but I bet I win a lot more than I lose.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

What is really funny about this thread is,.... some of these folks could not hit side of a barn if they were standing inside of it,.. with a shotgun !! LOL !!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

better question might be ...........can you eyeball measure a true 250 yards?

a whole lot farther than most would judge

2 1/2 football fields , last time i ciphered................


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

texasjeweler said:


> Two long shots on game...Witness Dr. Carlos Vela of Laredo...*600 years on a bull elk...*Sako 30.06...165 gr Nolser bt....
> #2nd...witness terry Farmer of Spring, Texas...700 yards on a whote tail buck, Kinippa, Texas 1978...7mm Weatherby Mag...
> 
> This was a sport sot on a jack rabbit, Enchinal, Texas, 1,100 yards.....338 Win mag. 225 grain Speer...red mist!


a 600 YEAR shot?? I think you're the winner! :rotfl:


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Marshman said:


> Jammer my man, I got a 100 bucks most of 'em can't hit 1 12" target at 250 off hand. In Calm Weather......
> 
> and 12" is a bit larger than what most consider the kill zone on a whitetail. Generally accepted to be 9" or so.
> 
> Think there would be many takers? There might be a couple lucky shots, but I bet I win a lot more than I lose.


Don't hog all the action now. I'd like a little of that too. Might be a way to pay for my deer lease. 

250 yards is a really looong way. And "off hand," like Jammer, I just ain't that good.


----------



## Marshman (Jul 24, 2008)

Palerider man, I ain't had any takers yet....But if I do, you want half the action?

For the record, I ain't that good ( or lucky yet !!! ) either...

250 yards is a long way when those x-hairs are a wobbling.


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

I'd take some of that too, and I don't gamble .


----------



## SaltFix (Apr 16, 2007)

I have to agree. 250 offhand is a stretch. Oddly enough I made two offhand shots this year. Saw some gobblers crossing a creek bed and pulled the trigger at 150yds offhand. My dad couldn't believe the shot. He ranged it to confirm. Second shot was off hand at 175yrds on a buck I had seen a few times. I pulled the jeep into the brush and sat there for a few to finish my beer. Gathered my gear and began walking to my blind. I looked to my right to see a doe running at me with my buck in tow. I dropped my pack and went to a knee racked a shell and the buck stopped in his tracks. It all happed so fast I couldn't believe it. I'd say luck. My heart was racing like a school boy on prom night.

My guess is not too many folks have taken shots at 250+. Head on down to American shooting center and try you hand. Then come back and tell us how good a shot you are in a controlled environment. It's very humbling I can assure you. I too thought I was the man.

I would love to be able to say I am 100% confident at 300+yrds. Not so just yet, but I'm working on it


----------



## txsnyper (Feb 8, 2007)

This is *VERY* interesting to see how many folks actual seem to be telling the TRUTH...saying that 100 yards is about their comfort.

For deer or game that I feel is a "serious" deal I'm not much for wanting to shoot over 175 yards. All of our feeder pens have been ranged and are all from 125 to 165 yards depending on the stand your in. This past season I shot *AT* a coyote while in my stand (he was close to the feeder) at 160 yards...*I MISSED*...I was very upset, as I have not missed an animal in years, but I was able to conjure up an excuse "I was in a hurry, I had to shot quick, cause I didn't want him to get away"...a lot of good that did me anyway.

NOW one the other hand *HOGS*, I will _attempt_ to shoot a hog at ANY distance...I don't care.
I have shot a hog @135yards with a 44 mag pistol w/scope and a rest.
I have also shot hogs at 135 yards (same spot) with my Colt 45. I have a Mech-Tech CCU for my 45 and just "kinda" aimed down there (with some drop figured in) let of 6 rounds as fast as possible, and some how manged to hit two of the 5 pigs down there. Never found the pigs, but the folks all watching me shoot all saw 2 pigs get hit...hit the ground flip flop, up and run. 

I did shoot a target at 425 yards in Montana with my 7mm Mag, but it took a about 3 or 4 shots, so I guess no braggin rights there.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Looks like I'm in the 43rd percentile with disclaimer ...

I will not take an off hand shot over 150 yards on a deer, but I will take any shot within reason up to 350. I've shot and shot accurately over 250 on several occasions from stands, jeeps, ladders, prone (you get the idea) and the only shots missed where at hogs ... to which get little respect other than on my bar-b-que pit. Sometimes bullets just need to fly.

This year in fact I killed a fat doe up in Crowell at 320 with my .300 ... just remember to breathe and squeeze ... but, it does take practice and some nice optics.


----------



## Lipless Crankbait (Mar 24, 2007)

Best Shot was with a .204 Ruger on a wild dog that was running wide open after I clocked his budy in the head at 100. Ranged his body at 226yds. Went to check the shot and it entered 1/2" behind his ear. I had 3 witnesses. There were three dogs that had been running my deer for months and finally came by the house when I was close enough to grab a gun. The third one is lucky there were only 2 shells in it, I never saw him again, I guess he got the message.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I can shoot offhand with my AR15 to 300 yards on a man sized steel plate with no issues using my ACOG or a red dot. Now sometimes I can miss but its usually 9/10. I use my .308 now and with my mil-dot type scope recticle I am able to range what I am shooting at. Its taken some practice to learn this and find the correct hold overs, but I'm getting better. When I am prone I can make accurate shots to 800-1000 yards with no effort. Cold bore shots at 800 are almost too easy now. Offhand with this rifle? No way in hell at that distance. Maybe 200 on a good day. Its just too heavy. 

I did kill a pig at <10 yards with a .308. It was a hell of a shot through a bush  Thankfully all my long range training paid off to help me make that tough shot hwell:


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Bantam1,

What kind of red dot do you use with your AR, and with what MOA dot?

THE JAMMER


Bantam1 said:


> I can shoot offhand with my AR15 to 300 yards on a man sized steel plate with no issues using my ACOG or a red dot. Now sometimes I can miss but its usually 9/10. I use my .308 now and with my mil-dot type scope recticle I am able to range what I am shooting at. Its taken some practice to learn this and find the correct hold overs, but I'm getting better. When I am prone I can make accurate shots to 800-1000 yards with no effort. Cold bore shots at 800 are almost too easy now. Offhand with this rifle? No way in hell at that distance. Maybe 200 on a good day. Its just too heavy.
> 
> I did kill a pig at <10 yards with a .308. It was a hell of a shot through a bush  Thankfully all my long range training paid off to help me make that tough shot hwell:


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Aimpoint ML3 with a 2MOA dot. Its perfect for shots out to 300 yards/meters. You can see it on my avatar image.


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

Lets see, while on the police department many years ago I had an expert badge. 200 yards 3 shots in the bulls eye. Hand gun out of 50 shots 44 in the x ring. I came in second in competition. Now that I am 56 older, slower, shacky, I ahve taken a turkey at 400yards with Browning 270 1976 model with the weattherby action and nine lugs. It is a tac driver. Never shot at a deer over 150 yards, never missed yet. Knock on wood! I shot the 270 and a 300 mag. The 270 is as good of a rifle as one could ever have, would make an awesome sniper gun.


----------



## Marshman (Jul 24, 2008)

Just got my 6.8SPC SS barrel in today. I hope there are enough bits for sale at the gun show this weekend for me to finish it up. Need gas tube, block and FF tube/nut, or else have to unbuild something else. 

I liked one of the opinions on here - 150 yards appr for " real game " any steady shot for a piggie. We shot a couple past 700 yards this summer, right at dusk, that was way too much fun, unless you were a pig.

One other thing we learned from that shooting class, is shooting from a box blind is almost as bad as off hand, as far as effective range goes. If you want to trick someone into a miss, have them shoot 200-250 yards from inside a box. The hit rate on a 12" disk is less than 50%. It ain't as easy as you might think until you've done it. And that is after shooting a couple hundred rounds in a couple days, you expect that the shooter is at the top of his game. But sadly, no, hard to beat prone.

The othe thing to learn from that is how does the average range set up? Yep, off a bench, which if you can bag up enough, is pretty good. For sure, for us older guys with padding in the gut area, it is easier, but not better.

No takers on the $100 yet BTW.....


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

IMHO consistently hitting a steel plated human sized target does not equate to accuracy. Shooting 3" disks at long distances with a rest consistently (90% +) and 6" disks off hand equates to accuacy IMHO. I believe the word accuracy is rather vaugue in this thread and Im still quite amazed at the # of people who believe they can actually shoot "accurately" at 250 yards under any conditions.


----------



## Marshman (Jul 24, 2008)

OK since I started it, I hereby define accuracy for the purpose of this thread as :

The ability to hit a 9" round target, at the prescribed ranges. 9" being the largest one shot DRT kill zone on most larger North American game animals.

Ok now who can do that at what ever yardage? Maybe specify offhand first, then elaborate as you desire.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Offhand on a 3" plate at 300 yards using my scoped AR15 with my 75grain loads can be done, but I am not saying I can hit it every time. Taking my time with well aimed shots helps, but under the conditions Marshman stated I would say no. Maybe at 100 yards I would say yes. Prone or sitting is not a problem. With my .308 I can drive round after round inside an inch or less prone or from a bench at 200-300 yards and a little bigger than an inch at 400-500.My best day so far 10 rounds, 8" at 1020 yards shooting prone.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Better than 1/4 MOA at 500 yards? Did I read that right? Wow. That is amazing, not just the rifle but the shooting too.


----------



## asolde (May 22, 2004)

The results of the poll so far are a surprize to me. There are lot of good shots out there at 250 yds any weather and any position. I think I am going to practice a little more this summer.


----------

